# Crown and Glory Prayer Intercession Team



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 16, 2008)

Prayer Warriors -

I think it would be a good idea to lift up our sistas needing breakthrough in the area of hairloss/hairgrowth.  This is a very sensitive matter that is close to the hearts of many (like myself), hence this site.  I searched this thread/forum and didn't see anything like this.

Who's with me?  We could have a team of anointed, spirit-filled believers to intercede on behalf of others.  You could also submit your name and your need and we could lift you up.  

What you make happen for someone, God makes happen for you...

Isn't that what we are called to do?

Be Blessed Y'all...Miracles will Manifest.

~*Br*nze*~


----------



## cutenaynay (Jun 16, 2008)

That's a good thing that you started op. I feel you on this topic and I'm totally with it. I pray for the people who are discourage and can't see any progress that God will bless them with patience and with patience results will manifest.patience is everything and hair cannot grow 2 inches overnight. Like me I am so eager to grow my hair long and healthy after I cut it. There is no time for regrets but I used too many products on my hair and that broke some of my hair off and thinned out some what. I don't want growing breaking hair so I know its best for me to stop stressing and be happy with what I'm working with now and appreciate it. When you stress about your hair growing long and healthy its not doing any good for your hair its just making matters worst. God is going to answer our prayers a matter of fact he already did now you have set back and receive the gift with no doubts. The devil is a liar and he will make you believe things that aren't true. Love the way god made you and think about the future don't dwell on the present. Amen


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 16, 2008)

cutenaynay said:


> That's a good thing that you started op. I feel you on this topic and I'm totally with it. I pray for the people who are discourage and can't see any progress that God will bless them with patience and with patience results will manifest.patience is everything and hair cannot grow 2 inches overnight. Like me I am so eager to grow my hair long and healthy after I cut it. There is no time for regrets but I used too many products on my hair and that broke some of my hair off and thinned out some what. I don't want growing breaking hair so I know its best for me to stop stressing and be happy with what I'm working with now and appreciate it. When you stress about your hair growing long and healthy its not doing any good for your hair its just making matters worst. God is going to answer our prayers a matter of fact he already did now you have set back and receive the gift with no doubts. The devil is a liar and he will make you believe things that aren't true. Love the way god made you and think about the future don't dwell on the present. Amen


 

This is wonderful!  Thank you for sharing.  I believe God for miracles, but I also believe Him for strength to endure until change comes.  Thank  you for your prayers and encouragement.  PM me if you'd like to join the team.

Be Blessed *~Br*nze~*


----------



## kayte (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd like to do both...  

I have avoided the hair care threads ..or lurked ...
my hair is natural...two years ..& like everyone... requires steady vigilance & tlc. Get really frustrated and discouraged w/it. 
I need to frequent and follow w/the hair care threads and challenges


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a great idea.  I'm in.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you ladies and welcome!  I am so excited...We will see God move in our behalf and on the behalf of others!! PM me with details, okay?

*~Br*nze~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 17, 2008)

Bumping, bumping, bumping for my Prayer Warriors....PWs, where y'all at?


----------



## Zeal (Jun 17, 2008)

I need prayer.  I am so ashamed of my hair.  I took my fotki down.  I will put it back up.

http://public.fotki.com/Zeal/2008-the-journey---/


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting this thread. I've been transitioning for one year, and I've been frustrated along the way. My hair had grown so long before the transition, but it was very unhealthy, so I knew I needed to go natural.

I am praying for length, health and fullness. I'm already a little below shoulder in the back and my hair brushes shoulder in front (when stretched of course). For one year, that's not too bad. I am going to use the Crown and Glory method http://www.growafrohairlong.com/ to achieve prayerfully BSL by the end of the year. I know that's a lofty goal, and I may not make it, but I am believing that God will deliver.

I truly don't ever want to mess with relaxers again, although I look forward to wearing my hair in a variety of styles (puffs, braids, maybe wash and go, twists, flatironed styles, etc.). 

I want to enjoy my hair and that's what I originally joined this board for (to learn how to take care of and ultimately enjoy my hair).

I think sometimes we get so caught up in wanting length, that we forget God blessed us with hair to enjoy it, not to become obsessed with it


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (Jun 19, 2008)

Amen, great idea!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jun 20, 2008)

I PMed you!  I'm joining the prayer team!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 21, 2008)

You are so right!  We have to enjoy where we are at now, to enjoy where we will be in the future.  Live in the present and relish the blessings God has given us _this_ day.  It's really easy to think, "I'll be happy, when..."  Let's be happy and appreciative, now.   Sometimes I lose focus, but I know that through my own personal hair loss of over 6 years, it is a Blessing and simply the Grace of God that I have _any_ hair now.  If you didn't know me, you would never know what I had been through.  My hair is still pretty thick.  I'm transitioning too, which comes with its own challenges, but it's been easier than I imagined.  Prayer works, you guys! Confessing the Word works, you guys...

Thanks ladies, our group is coming along nicely...When Praises Go Up, Blessings Come Down!  This _is_ awesome, huh?  





cocoberry10 said:


> Thanks for posting this thread. I've been transitioning for one year, and I've been frustrated along the way. My hair had grown so long before the transition, but it was very unhealthy, so I knew I needed to go natural.
> 
> I am praying for length, health and fullness. I'm already a little below shoulder in the back and my hair brushes shoulder in front (when stretched of course). For one year, that's not too bad. I am going to use the Crown and Glory method http://www.growafrohairlong.com/ to achieve prayerfully BSL by the end of the year. I know that's a lofty goal, and I may not make it, but I am believing that God will deliver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 21, 2008)

Girl, don't be ashamed, visualize your hair the way it will be...everytime you look at yourself in the mirrow, You believe God for your hair transformation and it will come to pass.  Get some pictures out that has hair the way you like it (kinda like your rock hard body avatar) and meditate on it just like Jacob did with the spotted and speckled cattle in The Word...pray and believe...it WILL come to pass!  Toss that shame to the side, it ain't of God!  He's given you joy unspeakable....



Zeal said:


> I need prayer. I am so ashamed of my hair. I took my fotki down. I will put it back up.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Zeal/2008-the-journey---/


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 21, 2008)

First of all, Ladies,  
I'm sorry  I don't get to check this post as often as I'd like, but I'm getting there...It's nice to see you all committed to see this thing through.  I will wait for a few more PWs (Prayer Warriors) and then I will establish a routine/regimen of intercessory prayer that could work for us..until then keep lifting The Saviour Higher and pray as The Spirit leads you.  Keep your Shield of Faith         and The Sword of The Spirit ready bcs the enemy will try and attack you bcs of your Stand.  But no sweat, we've already won the battle, we've got the Victory, right?  So I'd get excited    before I see the manifestation, show God how you completely trust Him....                                                                                                           
You all are my Angelz   ....Here's a great big hug     for all of you...thanks for standing with me...

*~Br*nze~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 27, 2008)

Bumping, Bumping, Bumping for Prayer Warriors???


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 11, 2008)

*With Irresistible's (Iris') permission, I'm quoting her story from her thread. It's very inspirational about her hair and I think it's just the type of inspirational story many of us need to hear (especially since not everyone goes into the haircare section)!*



Irresistible said:


> A Hair Story! I wrote this in 2005! Just sharing! :Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cabellera (Jul 11, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> *With Irresistible's (Iris') permission, I'm quoting her story from her thread. It's very inspirational about her hair and I think it's just the type of inspirational story many of us need to hear (especially since not everyone goes into the haircare section)!*


 
What an encouraging testimony. Thanks Cocoberry for posting Iris's beautiful story.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's my prayer on this topic!

Dear Heavenly Father:

At this moment, at this hour, we as your servants come to YOU, humbly asking for upliftment as only YOU can bring.  In *Matthew 10:30-31*, you said:* "And even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. So don't be afraid; you are worth more than many sparrows."*

Lord, so many ugly, negative forces of the demonic work against the soul and spirit of we ladies of African and ethnic descents. Media images portraying various standards of beauty cloud the minds of beautiful women of color that seem to contradict the follicles growing out of their heads.

Young ladies grow up and feel conflicted in terms of accepting and embracing their beauty. On one hand, we know that YOU love us, and that YOU HOLY FATHER made us exactly as YOU wanted.  On the other hand, we live in a world that does not always seem to value YOUR precious creation. Furthermore, we ask that you let the Ladies know that long, healthy hair is for all women, because in 1 Cor. 11:15, you said *But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for her hair is given her for a covering. *

For much of one's life, so many of your beautiful daughters spend time hating that which you created, trying to hide it, and worst of all feeling deeply ashamed over what you gave them. These emotions are leading to stress, illness and hair loss.

Father, in this hour we ask you to uplift the ladies of LHCF and the world who deeply desire to attain both hair health and hair length.

For far too long, we've heard all that is "wrong" with our type 2, 3, and 4 (and beyond) hair, and it's time that you, through the Holy Spirit, show us what is right!

Place your children in positions where they can create products that will nourish, nurture and develop our hair. Allow your children to find out about the creations of these products, so that we can begin to love and take proper care of the hair you gave us.  Allow the ladies of LHCF to serve as role models to young girls who believe that the only way for them to have long hair is by being "mixed" (whatever that means) or by wearing a weave.  Use the ladies of LHCF with their various hair textures and types as a testimony that with trust in YOU, prayer, and good haircare techniques that any woman of any race or ethnicity can enjoy long hair as her "crowning glory!"

Give us the strength to be unaffected by images that seem to lead your children to believe that there is something "wrong" with their hair.  Allow our hairdressers to properly style, blowdry, twist, loc, and apply chemical services so that we are not forced to suffer alopecia and other issues, just from deciding to utilize all the styling options available to us. Lead us to the proper hairdressers that will not belittle us or make us feel "bad" about the crown and glory you gave us.  

Remove the seeds of hurt and pain members of LHCF and women of the world have experienced from family, friends, hairdressers and possibly the media over the condition or state of their hair.  Let us ladies know that NO matter what condition our hair is in today (whether we are bald, have thinning hair or are trying to grow to waistlength) that you want to give us the desire of our heart.  Let these ladies know that it is YOUR desire for them to enjoy long, healthy hair, and not just through a good diet, vitamins or taking supplements, but b/c YOU want for us what we desire!

IF someone suffers an unexpected setback, allow the Spirit to remind them that a SETBACK IS A SETUP FOR A COMEBACK!

Keep your daughters encouraged, no matter how quickly or slowly their hair appears to grow. Let them know that you desire for them to have the length and health of hair that they desire. In Psalm 37, You told us to *Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart.* You also said *Be still before the LORD and wait patiently for him;    do not fret when men succeed in their ways, when they carry out their wicked schemes*.

Finally, we want to thank you that before we were born, our entire lives were predestined for greatness!  In Jesus name we pray, AMEN!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 11, 2008)

Girl, I receive that in The Name of Jesus!!!  That is what I am talking about!

I also pray that those looking for answers to their hair challenges will find this thread and this site and look to Jesus to direct their path and give them  the "cure" to what ails them.

Thank you so much, Coco!  You are a true PW!  Blessings to All!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Girl, I receive that in The Name of Jesus!!! That is what I am talking about!
> 
> I also pray that those looking for answers to their hair challenges will find this thread and this site and look to Jesus to direct their path and give them the "cure" to what ails them.
> 
> Thank you so much, Coco! You are a true PW! Blessings to All!!!


 
No problem. I was soooooooooo sleepy when I wrote that, I just went back and added a few more things

Dear Lord please accept my amended prayer!


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jul 11, 2008)

I want to be  a  Prayer Warrior and join in too.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome!  I pray that I can compose a schedule and send pms to all the PWs.  In the meantime, please pray for us and others as The Spirit leads you all.  I've been going through, and just need a little time to get things together.  I am so excited!


We are gonna start a revolution for Christ!  This is so much bigger than just hair, you know?

Blessings Abound to You All!





ladyofvirtue said:


> I want to be a Prayer Warrior and join in too.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jul 19, 2008)

I receive Cocoberry's prayer in Jesus' name as well!  Beautiful!  I will continue to lift up the ladies of LHCF during my prayer time.


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been worried about my thinning edges because alopecia runs in my family..my left edge is so thin from these braids I had...and I know that I need to pray and not worry, because the thinning will only get worse with worry.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't worry.  Believe in God's ability to Heal.  

"Alopecia, in the name of Jesus', I take authority over you!  I cancel your operation in DreamLife's body.  The generational curse of alopecia is broken today!  Hair, I command you to regrow now!  Edges, you will thicken and fill back in, hair you will be long thick and strong because the bible says you are DreamLife's glory, and not a hair on her head shall perish...and you MUST obey me!  In Jesus' Mighty Name!  Amen!"  (Repeat this prayer constantly when your faith runs low...don't be moved by what you see.  KNOW that your healing has already taken place.  You must give it time to manifest in the physical world, (on your head) where your eyes can see...understand?  You are already healed.  Take it by force!

Receive your healing, DreamLife...I look to hear a praise report!  

Be Blessed,

Love
~*_Blessed_ Br*nzeb*nbsh~ll*~


DreamLife said:


> I have been worried about my thinning edges because alopecia runs in my family..my left edge is so thin from these braids I had...and I know that I need to pray and not worry, because the thinning will only get worse with worry.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bumping! I've been having a lot of grief with my hair lately. It's been breaking, no matter what. Please keep my hair (and me) in your prayers!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 16, 2009)

Father, I pray that Cocoberry receives the hair she's prayed for.  I command her hair to line up with the Word that You said her hair is her glory.  I believe Cocoberry has a head full of healthy, manageable hair that does not break or fall out.  She has the wisdom she needs to maintain her hair and she gives You the praise for making her prayers come to pass.  In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 20, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Father, I pray that Cocoberry receives the hair she's prayed for. I command her hair to line up with the Word that You said her hair is her glory. I believe Cocoberry has a head full of healthy, manageable hair that does not break or fall out. She has the wisdom she needs to maintain her hair and she gives You the praise for making her prayers come to pass. In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen.


 
Thank you! Lord please bless Bronzebombshell as well! Thank you! Amen!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd like to join this thread also.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 6, 2009)

Lift up my nephew, Mark, he is in a coma and we are believing God for his immediate and complete recovery.


I'll return with a praise report.  I need some powerful intercessors on this!

Report: Mark is coming out of coma.  He is responding and we see God's healing power all over him.!!!!  To God be The Glory!!!  His neurologist had a good report and we are expecting him to be totally conscious by today.  We are standing on God's Word.


----------



## angenoir (Mar 8, 2009)

This is a wonderful thread and wonderful gesture from you ladies. I will join you all in praying for us and all the ladies dealing with this.

PS- Pls pray for me as I am really struggling with getting to SL which is my first goal and also with severe breakage

I would also like you to pray for all the ladies going through problems with their skin eg acne and acne scarring. I for one have been battling this for a long time and it is a difficult things for a woman to deal with.

Lord, please heal the skin of all the ladies dealing with acne and acne scarring. You know how difficult and painful it can be.
Lead them to the products or dermatologists that will help them get to the root of the problem. 
Most of all Lord, do not let their self-esteem and confidence suffer because of this. Let them always know that true beauty comes from within and is not skin deep.
Amen


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 9, 2009)

i want to join too!  Lord i pray that those of us that have skin conditions/diseases that effects our scalp, body, and spirit, be comforted, healed, and delivered from the shame and lack of confidence that bounds us to believe that we are not beautiful and that we have to hide our hair under weaves, and our bodies with long sleeve shirts, and pants, etc...  Father i ask you in your Son's name to guide us in the direction that will lead to a breakthough of being free from the bondage of having damaged/scared skin.  Thank Lord, Amen!
Ladies, i just want to say that for anyone that feels that they should just give up and continue unhealthy hair care practices, that is not God.  Don't feel like your hair is so damaged beyond repair that nothing can be done to correct it and get it back on track.  i have had a few setbacks, but i am going to keep doing my best on this journey to long, healthy, natural hair and to be able to get my eczema under control.  it has been out of control for almost two years now.  my legs are so bad that i can't wear shorts or skirts without pantyhose.  i would love to be able to just  put on a pair of shorts this summer and not feel that my legs are ugly and should be hidden way.  We all have to believe that God can heal or fix anything if we just bring it to him instead of trying to heal and fix things ourselves all of the time.  I am going to ask God to direct me on what to buy and where to go to seek treatment for my skin condition, instead of spending money and using things that are not working, but making things worse.


----------



## TinyT (Jul 2, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies,

I am so excited to find this thread.  I have been confessing healing from scarring alopecia for 5 years. I am filled with confidence and strength to continue to pray that none of  the devils weapons will prosper and that my hair, and any woman believing for the same, is growing back in.

I am praying that healing and peace of mind manifest itself and the devil  and his scalp diseases be removed in Jesus name from our bodies.  I am happy to be a prayer warrior with you ladies.

Blessings,
Tracy


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful and thoughtful loving thread full of hearts... :Rose:

My prayer is for everyone reading, that the 'ONE' thing that you need to keep and to have long beautiful thick healthy hair is revealed to you and readily available without further delay.  Even if it's only the need for a good night's sleep and a glass of orange juice for some.   

Whatever the individual needs are, they are fully met and kept.  Not a hair on your heads shall fall to the ground.  No more 'lost' hair.  

 In Jesus' Wonderful and Precious Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2009)

OT... OH WOW your hair is gorgeous!! 





tracyannette said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited to find this thread.  I have been confessing healing from scarring alopecia for 5 years. I am filled with confidence and strength to continue to pray that none of  the devils weapons will prosper and that my hair, and any woman believing for the same, is growing back in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 2, 2009)

tracyannette said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited to find this thread. I have been confessing healing from scarring alopecia for 5 years. I am filled with confidence and strength to continue to pray that none of the devils weapons will prosper and that my hair, and any woman believing for the same, is growing back in.
> 
> ...


Your hair IS truly beautiful and so healthy and full.   God is awesome and so very faithful.   I praise Him for your continued success in every area of your life, and that the hairs on your head are numbered.... One thousand fold, times over.   

For when the thief is found, (the thief of our hair (and every area of our lives), he must repay 7-fold what has been stolen x's one thousand.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 4, 2009)

Just wanted to let you all know my nephew went on to be with The Lord.  Thank you all for keeping us covered.  We need it now more than ever.  This is the second precious nephew we've lost in a year along with my Beloved Grandmother and a close cousin.  We are definitely going through the valley.....I'm praying to come out of a state of gloominess as well.  I am seeking natural cures for depression.  Thank you in advance for lifting us up during this time.

~Br*nze


----------



## yodie (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers, Bronze.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you so much, Yodie....
Your siggie really ministered to me... "There's still life in what looks dead," that's been my faith walk for some time now, Resurrection Power is what it's all about, huh?



yodie said:


> I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers, Bronze.


----------



## angenoir (Jul 6, 2009)

Still praying for all you wonderful ladies.


----------

